# Galaxy



## Stuster

*Galaxy hop pellets. AUS - Crop '08 (AA 15.0%)*
The Australian hop selection Galaxy is a high alpha dual purpose triploid cultivar with a
marked and unique hop aroma. Bred by Hop Products Australia at their Rostrevor Breeding Garden Victoria. Galaxy, when add late in the boil, has been found to impart a unique and pleasant flavour to beer. The striking flavour has been described as a combination of citrus and passionfruit, whilst still contributing significant bittering.
Origin
Galaxy was bred by Hop Products Australia at their Rostrevor Breeding Garden in Victoria
in 1994. It was bred by crossing a female tetraploid (J78) with a male derived from Perle.
Galaxy is 2/3 J78 and 1/6 a male derived from the Germany cultivar Perle.
*Analytical Data*
Yield (Kg/Ha) 2500 - 3800
Alpha acids (%) 13.0 - 13.5
Beta acids (%) 5.8 - 6.0
Alpha/Beta Ratio 2.3
Cohumulone (%) 35.0
Total Oils (ml/100g) 2.7
Myrcene (% of whole oil) 42.4
Humulene (% of whole oil) 1.5
Beta Caryophyllene (% of whole oil) 12.1
Farnesene (% of whole oil) 2.8

*MOD: *Post edited and split by Lord Raja Goomba I. Originally this topic had Galaxy and Summer. The posts have been split to their appropriate topics as far as possible, though some in the Summer section do discuss Galaxy, there has been more said on Galaxy on AHB, so anything referencing Summer in a reasonable manner has been moved to the Summer topic.


----------



## reviled

Im keen to know what everyone thinks about Galaxy, I have 180 grams of them that im just dying to use B) 

Im thinking a Galaxy Pilsner or something, wouldnt mind seeing some tried and true recipes?


----------



## Fents

what about millenium stu?

i absolutley love galaxy and millenium - both have to be used sparingingly tho i have found as they are quiet strong.

All millenium plae ale is nice.

Millenium and Galaxy Pale is also sensational.


----------



## Stuster

Ah, forgot that one. Next time.  

What kind of flavours did you get from them then, Fents?


----------



## Fents

galaxy = wine and grapes to me but i've been told im weird before.

millenium = i cant really describe it, it dosnt have a distinct flavour for me. its sort of like neatrual hop i reackon i cant really describe it the beer was just damn good.

both beers i made were 100% ale malt and 100% galaxy or mill just so i could get a taste for the hops and both turned out sensational..


----------



## Katherine

> galaxy = wine and grapes to me but i've been told im weird before.



are you saying there similar to Nelson Sauvin?

Ive just brewed two Summer Ales (same grain bill) one with Nelson Sauvin which has just being bottled, and the other with galaxy which is getting bottled tonight. 

I'm interested in seeing the difference. Im yet to try either hop. Smells good though :lol:


----------



## Fents

to me, yep they do tatse like NS.


----------



## Fourstar

Galaxy is awesome, nice rich passionfruit falvour and a soft peppery aroma (proably the wineyness you're talkig about fents!)

Going to be doing a hop-blend IPA with Galaxy Simcoe and Amarillo soon. Should be a cracker! 150g of hops.... niiiiice!


----------



## matho

galaxy = yum nice pasionfruit flavor


----------



## BrenosBrews

Been using Galaxy in my IPAs and Pale Ales lately and it's tops. Planning on doing an IPA with Vienna as base malt and all Galaxy hopped soon. I get a lot of passionfruit and floral notes from it. Pretty pungent in large doses. Which is fine by me. 180g...


----------



## Bizier

I think galaxy is great stuff, only used one 90g pack. I made one APA with a bit too much crystal and one VB drinker told me it was "like bloody soft drink" - be warned if you consider something on the sweet side. I also made THE WORST beer under the sun when I mixed Galaxy with a little Carafa I in a lager, was after a choc-passionfruit thing... positively disgusting.

I think that it works really well with cascade in a lighter/drier style brew, a great aroma comes though.


----------



## reviled

Thinking of doing a Anzac Ale APA thing with NZ Cascade, Nelson Sauvin, and Galaxy, anyone got any thoughts to amounts etc? Prolly looking at a 20 litre batch with something like 4kg Golden Promise, and 300g of various crystals...

??? Ideas please


----------



## Bizier

Perhaps this should be split to a different thread but I'd perhaps use one or the other, Galaxy or NS.


----------



## hairofthedog

made a couple of good pale ales with galaxy but my fav brew with galaxy would be an ipa i made id describe it as cascade on steroids it pretty good for a single hop beer in ipas as it got some nice spice when used for 60 min & some great fruity flavors when used @ 20 min & balances well with some crystal or caramunich


----------



## mikem108

Galaxy is a bit NS but with some extra citrus, blends well with NS which seems to be a bit more grapey than Galaxy, my new fave for APA's


----------



## Muggus

Tried Galaxy flowers (alongside Pacfic Jade) in an IPA recently. Dried hop with good 3g/L of the stuff, and man does it smell awesome. BIG passionfruit is apparent, typical grapefruit and grassiness too, as mentioned above very 'wine-like' I guess...well at least Sav Blanc or Verdehlo anyway.

As for Summer Saaz, have 90g of pellets in the freezer begging to be used...pilsner!?


----------



## Duff

Galaxy rocks :super: 

If we can continue to have Australian breeders produce hops like this we are then very lucky.

I liken it to Simcoe. If you like Simcoe it is one to get your hands on.

This is the hopburst Galaxy pale ale I made which was a treat.

Cheers.


08-28 Galaxy Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 34.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
22.2 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 22.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 10.2 10 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 1.6 2 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## warrenlw63

Did this one to road test Galaxy (guess you could call it a cream/blonde ale). Used recultured Cooper's yeast to keep the theme local.

Turned out a lovely drop. Won't be the last time I use Galaxy. A worthy competitor to the American "C" hops to my tastes.  

Out of this Galaxy

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.37
Anticipated EBC: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.5 1.00 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 0
47.4 4.50 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
42.1 4.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 16.4 60 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.8 15 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.6 30 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Coopers Australian Ale

Warren -

(Edit Agree with Duff. I'd liken it most to Simcoe)


----------



## Batz

beers said:


> I found the bitterness to be not as clean as I like.




Amazing hey?
And not a bittering hop either

Batz


----------



## beers

Batz said:


> Amazing hey?
> And not a bittering hop either
> 
> Batz



Good point :icon_cheers: 

I just thought I'd give it a go on it's own. Thought it might give me a good understanding of it's profile. I guess I should hold back my thoughts (or read the instructions on the hop bag).


----------



## devo

I finally got around to using these in an APA, it's still in the fermenter settling down I'm kinda regretting dry hopping 30gms in a 50lt batch. It was tasting pretty good before I added them but the latest QC sample tasted very grassy. <_<


----------



## winkle

I've got a Galaxy APA on tap ATM, surprisingly SWMBO loves it (doen't seem to like anything else I brew) - I might have to start locking the taps when at work. :unsure: 
Good stuff IMO, now a house beer.


----------



## rosswill

I made a bit of a mongrel useing Dr. Smurto's GA grain bill, all Galaxy hops (50g) and S-189 lager yeast. The resultant beer looks like th Dr.SGA, bit I didnt get any of the pineapple or fruity tastes others are getting. A drinkable beer, but no standout. Maybe I did something wrong. I still have 50g left, so I may give it a second chance in something a bit lighter like a pilsner.


----------



## reviled

rosswill said:


> I made a bit of a mongrel useing Dr. Smurto's GA grain bill, all Galaxy hops (50g) and S-189 lager yeast. The resultant beer looks like th Dr.SGA, bit I didnt get any of the pineapple or fruity tastes others are getting. A drinkable beer, but no standout. Maybe I did something wrong. I still have 50g left, so I may give it a second chance in something a bit lighter like a pilsner.



What was your recipe mate? Dont expect the same tastes as everyone else, the pineapple comes from the Amarillo hops, galaxy gives more of an earthy passionfruit./


----------



## rosswill

As I said, it was Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale, with Galaxy instead of Amarillo, and a lager yeast instead of an ale yeast.
[post="0"]linky[/post]


----------



## Deceptacon

Hey guys, im fairly new to the brewing process and just had a few questions. While on holiday we came across a new brew called Stone and Wood made in a mini brewery up there, fantastic stuff. Anyway we found the brewery and asked for a tour, it was here we were introduced to galaxy hops from Tassie, the taste and armoma these hops gave was amazing.
We found a site to order these hops so we could start experimenting with them but being new to the brewing process i wanted to ask if anyone else had come across these hops, used them and if there is a special way to use them or prepare them in the brewing process. Basically any info would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## browndog

Use it with caution, late additions of galaxy will give you a huge passionfruit flavour, go easy with it. 20G at 0-5 min is more than enough.

cheers

BRowndog


----------



## Jye

Fantastic hop and there is a fair bit of excitment about them on the forum. A quick search will bring up a dozen threads about galaxy, heres one of the main threads.


----------



## Fourstar

browndog said:


> Use it with caution, late additions of galaxy will give you a huge passionfruit flavour, go easy with it. 20G at 0-5 min is more than enough.
> 
> cheers
> 
> BRowndog



+1, quite dangerous actually. Did an aussie pale with all galaxy, bitterness was fine, the flavour component was ovedone and took around 2 months to mellow. Dont get me wrong, it tasted great, was just not what i expected post recipe formulation. Very very passionfruity. i'd say give it a bittering addition of your choice and a flameout portion only. probably 1g/L max. THe bbittering is quite smooth and will probably be my use for Galaxy in the future.

Cheers!


----------



## Gavo

Used galaxy for bittering at a 45 min addition. Smooth bittering hop. 15AA to boot. Yet to try it for flavor. I am wanting to try it with Amarillo. Good economical bittering hop. 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Deceptacon said:


> We found a site to order these hops so we could start experimenting with them
> Cheers





Where where where :icon_drool2: 

PM me with the details

BYB


----------



## Gavo

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Where where where :icon_drool2:
> 
> PM me with the details
> 
> BYB



Tell me about it. Had to sub with Galena in the last order.


----------



## WitWonder

Have what I'd term a 'house ale' that uses all galaxy .. .love it. Thanks to a bulk buy for the WCB. Hop additions as follows; [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and 20 dry (41L batch) for 46IBU.


----------



## Deceptacon

this site looked promising, but it seems they wont get stock untill april
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1161


----------



## brendo

Deceptacon said:


> this site looked promising, but it seems they wont get stock untill april
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1161



Great hop... I did a pale ale using only Galaxy and was very impressed. Still have enough for another brew, so it will get an outing agian soon I would think.

Brendo


----------



## winkle

> this site looked promising, but it seems they wont get stock untill april
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1161


One stinking batch has to last til April  , plus the litre or so left in the first keg.
April is such a loooonnng way away  .


----------



## phonos

Pat at absolute homebrew seems to have them in stock.


----------



## Snow

Ok, I just made a pale ale using Czech Saaz and Galaxy hops (my first time) in the following recipe. I have made a lot of pale ales over the last 6 years and I think this is my best one yet! Gorgeous passionfruit and citrus aromas with a lovely peppery flavour that is perfectly balanced in bitterness and malt sweetness. I am now officially in love with Galaxy :wub: 

Snow's Galaxy Pale Ale

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 6.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 75.47 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.87 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 % 
35.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
1.00 items Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min) 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Craftbrewer) 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.90 L of water at 69.8 C 64.0 C 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery

I was going to start a recipe check thread on this but here seem's as good a place as any...
Even before the current debate on unique Australian style I'd been toying with an American Brown style beer, but using Australian/NZ hops, in particular Galaxy and something else as a hop. I happen to have some Summer Saaz left so I've come up with the following. 

I'm happy enough with the grain bill I think (suggestions always welcome) but not having used either hop I'm looking for ideas on the schedule, particularly in the light of Galaxy seeming easy to over-use. 
I like my Americans Browns homebrew style, with a good strong hop flavour around the malt, rather than the more malt balanced commercial styles, so that's what I am after in this beer. 

Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 38.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 66.90 % 
1200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 21.13 % 
280.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.93 % 
200.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.52 % 
150.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.64 % 
50.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 0.88 % 
5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## bconnery

bconnery said:


> I was going to start a recipe check thread on this but here seem's as good a place as any...
> Even before the current debate on unique Australian style I'd been toying with an American Brown style beer, but using Australian/NZ hops, in particular Galaxy and something else as a hop. I happen to have some Summer Saaz left so I've come up with the following.
> 
> I'm happy enough with the grain bill I think (suggestions always welcome) but not having used either hop I'm looking for ideas on the schedule, particularly in the light of Galaxy seeming easy to over-use.
> I like my Americans Browns homebrew style, with a good strong hop flavour around the malt, rather than the more malt balanced commercial styles, so that's what I am after in this beer.
> 
> Style: American Brown Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 24.00 L
> Boil Size: 34.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
> Estimated Color: 38.2 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
> Boil Time: 70 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 66.90 %
> 1200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 21.13 %
> 280.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.93 %
> 200.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.52 %
> 150.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.64 %
> 50.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 0.88 %
> 5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.9 IBU
> 15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.4 IBU
> 30.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU
> 15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 8.6 IBU
> 20.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU
> 1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale



Ok, change of plan, I'm going to shelve this one I think, and go an Aussie IPA instead I think, cause I'm planning a hazelnut brown and don't have the grains for two brown ales...
Plus I'd like something for the Babbs Strong Ale night. It will be fairly fresh at this rate, but they'll cope 

Any comments still welcome, as I'll still have some Galaxy left, and I have a pack of NZ Cascade which could go with it too...


----------



## bum

Reading about Galaxy on the board in general has got me somewhat interested. Can anyone point me in the direction of a commercial example where this hop is fairly prominent?


----------



## Steve

The Wig n Pens Rumpole ale uses galaxy straight through to 22 IBUs and its beautiful. Its on my to do list. 90% Ale 10% Caramunch II, SO5 yeast.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cube

bum said:


> Reading about Galaxy on the board in general has got me somewhat interested. Can anyone point me in the direction of a commercial example where this hop is fairly prominent?




I don't off hand but if I could get it it may be the first commercial beer in 12 months I will buy. I love galaxy. I'm addicted and might just start up a forum for galaxy addicts.

I'm quivering at the though of using NZ hop _Sauvignon _or what ever it is with Galaxy. Amarillo is nice with Galaxy but the citrus, fruity and tropical flavour and aroma is my demise in a APA.


:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## beers

bum said:


> Reading about Galaxy on the board in general has got me somewhat interested. Can anyone point me in the direction of a commercial example where this hop is fairly prominent?



Cascade Green I think?


----------



## jlm

Stone and Wood Draught I believe.


----------



## bum

Thanks for the suggestions, guys!


----------



## SJW

I used 100% Galaxy in a Bitter Ale and it came out great. Would use again for sure.

#91 Newcastle Bitter 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 10/04/2009 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.57 % 
400.00 gm Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 7.34 % 
300.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (94.6 EBC) Grain 5.50 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Malt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (165.5 EBC) Grain 3.67 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.15 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.30 % 
Bitterness: 34.9 IBU Calories: 420 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5450.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 12.32 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 93.1 C 76.0 C


----------



## bum

The Cascade Green was the only of the above suggestions I could get my hands on today. I gotta say I'm not really getting much of the flavour or aroma described for this hop. It was an ok beer but really not all that far removed from the cleaner megas. 

Still looking for other possible options.


----------



## Cube

PM me bum. My galaxy beer stocks are low but I have a lager with galaxy in the fermenter. I'll send you one or two to sample when it's ready in 3 weeks or so if you like.


----------



## bum

PMed. Thanks for the kind offer!


----------



## lastdrinks

Just mashing a brew now, close grain bill to the good Doctors but beefed up ever so slightly and will use only galaxy as the hop. 
planning on using the below hop schedule and i am no chilling. Thoughts? I am hoping to get good amount of galaxy flavour and aroma without smashing anyones lips and tongue off.

10grams at 50 min
15grams at 10min
15grams dry hopped 3 or 4 days in.

Hoping for prominent hop flavour and aroma and and IBU of low 30's or 30ish. Am i on target?


----------



## pmolou

just brewed an pale ale, my first time using galaxy but went for a combo instead of single hop will see how it goes with styrian goldings and cascade

15litre's

1.5kg DME
500g Light Crystal 60L

10g [email protected]
10g Galaxy @15
10g [email protected]
10g [email protected]

US-05

(ps. is this a pale ale or an IPA i never know i just started using my 15litre fermentor)


----------



## Katherine

Whats Galaxy like for dry hopping?


----------



## Fents

Katie said:


> Whats Galaxy like for dry hopping?



sensational KT. i've just done an ESB with all galaxy and am going to dry hop it today with more galaxy. passionfriut aroma hell yes! :super:


----------



## Katherine

Fents said:


> sensational KT. i've just done an ESB with all galaxy and am going to dry hop it today with more galaxy. passionfriut aroma hell yes! :super:




Cheers Fents....
Challenger and Galaxy... I think marmalade and passionfruit would be nice!


----------



## daemon

Digging up a bit of an older thread, but after trying Stone and Wood recently I'd like to have a go at brewing something similar. Anyone had a go at a similar (hate the word clone) beer ? 

It seems to be very low in bitterness, with a lot of galaxy towards the end of the boil + dry hopped. I'm thinking bittering rough 15-20 IBU's, [email protected], [email protected], 10g dry hopped for a 20L batch. Malt I'm thinking BB ale and 5% wheat would be reasonable, but I haven't had enough "samples" to work it out fully yet 

Any thoughts on yeast? Would US05 @ 17c be close?


----------



## tcraig20

Daemon said:


> Digging up a bit of an older thread, but after trying Stone and Wood recently I'd like to have a go at brewing something similar. Anyone had a go at a similar (hate the word clone) beer ?
> 
> It seems to be very low in bitterness, with a lot of galaxy towards the end of the boil + dry hopped. I'm thinking bittering rough 15-20 IBU's, [email protected], [email protected], 10g dry hopped for a 20L batch. Malt I'm thinking BB ale and 5% wheat would be reasonable, but I haven't had enough "samples" to work it out fully yet
> 
> Any thoughts on yeast? Would US05 @ 17c be close?



Im quite fond of this drop myself - Ive only ever had a couple, I wish the local would keep it as a regular beer.

This is their speil on it:



> A grist bin filled with a blend of pale malted barley and both malted and unmalted wheat is let rip to mix with the crystal clear water from the hinterland. After being mashed and then sparged the wort is drained from the grain and then kettle hopped with Australian Galaxy hops.
> 
> After cooling the wort we pitch in a traditional ale yeast and ferment before dry hopping and locking the tank up for cold conditioning. The beer is then racked straight from the storage tank into kegs and delivered direct to the coldrooms of the local watering holes, to be served fresh from the tap.



http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/draught-ale/

If anything, I'd probably up the dry hop to 20g.


----------



## .DJ.

how nice is the Stone and Wood!!!


----------



## daemon

JamesCraig said:


> Im quite fond of this drop myself - Ive only ever had a couple, I wish the local would keep it as a regular beer.
> 
> This is their speil on it:
> 
> 
> 
> http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/draught-ale/
> 
> If anything, I'd probably up the dry hop to 20g.


I should have checked the website, the unmalted wheat would explain the cloudy look! Might dry hop a bit more, increase the wheat and also get some unmalted wheat (good excuse to brew a wit then as well!).

I'm looking at brewing it for a party where there will be standard lager drinkers, so something like the Stone and Wood should be a good intro to better beer without hitting them with an IPA or similar right away


----------



## Maxt

I would up the flameout to at least 25gms (if not more), and you many need to up the dry hop amount (you can keep adding if it's not right!). Another beer where a 20min addition is the earliest you can get in with these high AA hops.
Also, another beer you should *not* no chill, unless you want a very bitter beer.
I thought Stone and Wood (which I drink on tap here) has a medium and a bit mouthfeel, not thin or dry, so US-o5 would be fine, but at 18-19, not 17. I also wonder if they finish it earlier, say 1.012 rather than 1.010 or less.
I get loads of grapefruit from the draught version.


----------



## tcraig20

Maxt said:


> I thought Stone and Wood (which I drink on tap here) has a medium and a bit mouthfeel, not thin or dry, so US-o5 would be fine, but at 18-19, not 17. I also wonder if they finish it earlier, say 1.012 rather than 1.010 or less.
> I get loads of grapefruit from the draught version.



AFAIK, Stone and Wood arent abusing the term 'draught ale'. Its only available on tap, much to my dissapointment. 

Where are you drinking it? Bangalow Hotel?


----------



## Maxt

Yep, Bangalow.
Tried the S&W lager. It's Ok, but nothing stellar, and I am concerned about the light green bottles they are in...skunk city waiting to happen.


----------



## tcraig20

Maxt said:


> Yep, Bangalow.
> Tried the S&W lager. It's Ok, but nothing stellar, and I am concerned about the light green bottles they are in...skunk city waiting to happen.



Yeah, havent tried the lager. Havent even seen it! Ill have to get to the Bangalow Hotel next time we are up there. We usually make it to the markets anyway, so I can escape for a quickie while the missus is Mostly Mao's.


----------



## Maxt

The lager is bottles only (I think) so hit up your local bottle-o.


----------



## daemon

Maxt said:


> I would up the flameout to at least 25gms (if not more), and you many need to up the dry hop amount (you can keep adding if it's not right!). Another beer where a 20min addition is the earliest you can get in with these high AA hops.
> Also, another beer you should *not* no chill, unless you want a very bitter beer.
> I thought Stone and Wood (which I drink on tap here) has a medium and a bit mouthfeel, not thin or dry, so US-o5 would be fine, but at 18-19, not 17. I also wonder if they finish it earlier, say 1.012 rather than 1.010 or less.
> I get loads of grapefruit from the draught version.


Thanks for the feedback. Will go conservative on the first batch with the hops just so I don't overdo it. If there's not enough flavour I can steep extra to adjust, harder to correct over-hopping 

I'll be no-chilling and to be honest I haven't had and problems with excess bittering. I just adjust slightly in BeerSmith (0 min get added as 5 min, etc) and I've been spot on to what I wanted. Galaxy is probably the highest AA I've done it with so I'll go conservative on the bittering hops just to be sure.


----------



## Maxt

To give you an idea..if you treat your 15 min 10gm addition as a 30min addition (and I think this is conservative, as if you measure the temp of your wort after 15mins, I bet it still right up there) and the flameout as a 15min addition, instead of the 12 IBUs you are shooting for, you end up with 32.3 IBU!!! This is what I have been banging on about with no chill. In a beer that uses really high alpha acid hops, you need to lock in those hops before they run amok.
Another example. In a standard 30IBU APA using Galaxy, if you no chill you could end up (adding 15mins to hopping schedule) a beer of 60IBU. Now if you add a big whack at flameout, even more of an issue, as you did not count on any of those hops counting towards bitterness.
Another example: 30gms of Galaxy at flameout. If they sit at boil temp while it naturally chills, then once again conservatively it is the same as a 15min addition. Instead of no bitterness, you now have 31 IBU's you didn't count on.
I think this obviously extends to the time it takes from the end of the boil until whirlpool. Good brewers know this though and factor it into thier beers, tweaking recipes over time. 
The difference with Galaxy is that most brewers are not adding 13%+ AA hops into their beers at flameout.
Tread gently if you are no chilling!
P.S 2 bags of ice and the sink is a cheap option!


----------



## bum

Finally got around to using this hop recently. I did use it in combination with some others so I don't have any strong feelings about this one yet but the combination worked really well so it held up its end alright.

Thanks again to those above who helped me out.


----------



## superdave

After reading all the good things said about Galaxy, and finding out it is used in the Stone and Wood Draught (currently my favourite 'commercial' beer). I put on a basic American ale with only Galaxy to see what flavours I got from it. When I bought the hop the only stuff they had in stock was '09 flowers, so unsure if that makes a difference.
I was going for a flavour/aroma beer with little bitterness. I only bottled it 2 weeks ago but was very tempted to try some last night; I can imagine it going down well in the summer heat.
I'm getting strong flavours of passionfruit and lemon from this brew; now to think of ways to use this to my advantage.


----------



## big_dazza27

I've just put down my second APA using only Galaxy. So far this is my favourite hop and the best beer i've made.

First time round i used:

26g Flowers @ 60min
12g Flowers @ 10min
12g Flowers @ 0 min

Bittered to about 40 IBUs it was delicious but wanting the flavour and aroma to shine through a bit more i used the following 2nd time around:

25g Flowers @ 60min
20g Flowers @ 10 min
15g Flowers @ 0 min
15g Flowers in a hop sock ready to get tossed in after 4 or 5 days in fermenter.

Smells awesome coming out of the airlock. Can't wait to get it in the keg!


----------



## jyo

*I've never tried Galaxy before, but I've decided on my own 'Aussie Ale' (3rd AG, rackin em up now!) From reading, it seems that the flameout additions can provide quite alot of bittering with no chill - I use the laundry sink and ice with water changes, still takes about 4 hours to chill down though.*
Ive ordered this to be cracked in the morning:

4500 gms Barret Burston Galaxy Ale malt
300gms crystal
300gms carapils
And here are my proposed hop additions

40 mins- 15gms galaxy
10 mins- 20 gms galaxy
0 mins- 40 gms galaxy
28 ebu 

Will I be better off to dry hop the flameout...?

Any suggestions?
Cheers, John.


----------



## superdave

big_dazza27 said:


> I've just put down my second APA using only Galaxy. So far this is my favourite hop and the best beer i've made.
> 
> First time round i used:
> 
> 26g Flowers @ 60min
> 12g Flowers @ 10min
> 12g Flowers @ 0 min
> 
> Bittered to about 40 IBUs it was delicious but wanting the flavour and aroma to shine through a bit more i used the following 2nd time around:
> 
> 25g Flowers @ 60min
> 20g Flowers @ 10 min
> 15g Flowers @ 0 min
> 15g Flowers in a hop sock ready to get tossed in after 4 or 5 days in fermenter.
> 
> Smells awesome coming out of the airlock. Can't wait to get it in the keg!



I ended up doing the same. Was getting nice flavour and aroma during primary fermentation, but it dropped off and I had to add more hops after a couple of days.


----------



## jdooley

Katie said:


> Whats Galaxy like for dry hopping?


Having used galaxy a lot, I think that ONLY way to use it is as a dry hop addition. Everything else seems to highlight the bitterness too much


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Waiting patiently for my Kilo of Galaxy Flowers in a bulk buy. I love them even if they turn out too bitter.


----------



## Brewman_

jdooley said:


> Having used galaxy a lot, I think that ONLY way to use it is as a dry hop addition. Everything else seems to highlight the bitterness too much


Hey jdoley,

I get where your coming from. It can be harsh if over used early. Moderation is the key for this hop. And results can be great.


I think it can be used in all stages of the boil, but very carefully, otherwise it can be harsh. But in saying that, many of my mates tasting full galaxy bittered and flavoured hops don't mind it. Personally I can find it harsh, I tend to agree with you to an extent.

I still use it, for my taste / palate, I am careful with it early and combine with a smoother bittering hop like Magnum or Northern Brewer.

Did I say I love Galaxy!!

Cheers Steve


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

*MOD: *Topic "Galaxy Hops" merged with "Galaxy" under the "Hop Descriptions" sub-forum in Hops section.


----------



## yankinoz

I've used Galaxy quite a lot and evolved toward using it as a lone late addition in blonde ales (or would work in a nonconformist pilsner) and in hop mixtures for APAs and AIPAs. Fruit, fruit and more fruit: I get passion fruit and peach. Goes well with Nelson, Cascade, Amarillo and Simcoe.

I do not like the bittering at all, but for that purpose my tastes run to very smooth sorts: Magnum, Horizon and Sterling. I've heard Pacific Jade is good that way.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I reckon Willamette as a bitterer (not a high AA% but excellent soft, clean bitterness), which would go fantastic with Galaxy as a late addition.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Have used a lot of Galaxy, my house pale is Galaxy bittering, a 10 minute addition and then Amarillo at flame out, tastes great.

Just done an all Galaxy pale with additions at 10, 5, 0 and -10, looking forward to see how that comes out.


----------



## Bribie G

I wasn't aware of the Bittering issues with Galaxy, and recently used it quite heavily in an Aussie IPA for the ESB competition. It scored ok but was criticised for being overly bitter, and peers have also commented on this.

I have a shedload of Galaxy flowers and going to do a simple Aussie Pale Ale type SMASH with just BB pale and Galaxy.

As I'm using flowers in the hot side, I'll be doing what I have successfully done in the past with New Zealand flowers, particularly Hallertau Aroma or Aotaratuekawamoahrika or whatever weird name it no doubt goes under nowadays.

Method is simply to take the entire hop bill, run it through a coffee press with boiling water then cooling the runnings quickly and putting them aside in a sanitised Schott Bottle in the fridge. (Edit, and add to fermentor)

Then using the pressed flowers in the boil. I've found in the past that there's plenty of bittering and resinous stuff left in the flowers whilst much, or most, of the aroma and flavour then by-pass the boil and the cubing. In addition I'll do small additions of Galaxy pellets during fermentation.

Sure it's pretty much a seat of the pants exercise but as a house beer it has worked very well in the past and gives more of the bitterness level you'd expect from commercial beers without the often aggressive bittering from gung-ho hop additions in the boil.

Pellets don't work the same as you extract nearly all the goodies into the hop tea.


----------

